# A-20 Havoc



## Micdrow (Jun 11, 2017)

Well guys, the A-20 Havoc that was suppose to show up last year showed up early this year. So early that they just put her in EAA's Eagle Hanger till the airshow so I went down there early today took some shots of her before Airventure happens in July. This one is the only one in the world that can still fly that I know of and will fly for Airventure from what I was told.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks! Beautiful!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 11, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Thanks! Beautiful!



Thanks Jim, she is a beaut that is for sure.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 11, 2017)

Agreed


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 11, 2017)

Six weeks and I will be there. Great looking lineup this year......again.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2017)

Great pics Paul. I'd love to see one flying, and even better if it was a Boston !


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 12, 2017)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Six weeks and I will be there. Great looking lineup this year......again.



Can't wait Jeff, I love bombers and this looks to be a year of the bombers


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks guys!!! really hoping for great weather this year but it just turned hot out around here so hoping it will cool off a bit by airshow time.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2017)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 13, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> Lovely shots!



Thank you sir!!!


----------



## mad_max (Jun 17, 2017)

I wonder if that's the one that was about 85% done while at Air Heritage in Beaver Falls, PA some years back. David Tallichet
was the owner back then and appeared the money ran out and was sold.

It wasn't a whole lot bigger than the P-47 I was helping rebuild there that's now in Indiana flying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kaibutsu (Jun 17, 2017)

That's nice!
Thanks for posting the photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jun 17, 2017)

I wish my dad were still alive.
He'd have liked seeing that.
He was at Itami in '46 and '47 (possibly '48, should ask Mom about that).
He said back then, Itami was an A-20 base.


Elvis

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks guys!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Builder 2010 (Jun 17, 2017)

The Havoc is one of my favorite twin engine WW2 aircraft. Thanks for posting. Notice that museum planes don't show too much weathering...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks for that great pics.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 19, 2017)

Builder 2010 said:


> The Havoc is one of my favorite twin engine WW2 aircraft. Thanks for posting. Notice that museum planes don't show too much weathering...



Actually there is no weathering on it, She looks like she came straight off the assembly line brand new.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## mad_max (Jun 20, 2017)

Here's what I found out about the A-20 that was at Air Heritage back in the Day. At that time it was sitting on B-25 tires that wouldn't fit into the wheel wells.



> Preserved A-20 Havoc MILITARY SERIAL NUMBER: 44-0020 OWNER: David Tallichet "MARC" . STATUS: On Consignment From "MARC" To Air Heritage For Restoration/DisplayThe Douglas A-20H-1-DO being restored back to flight by Air Heritage was the 20th A-20H of the 412 H models built during WW 2, a total of 11,000 were built including all models. This A-20H Serial Number 44-0020 was sold to the Nicaraguan Air Force some time after the war ended. After a hard landing during its service with the Nicaraguans structural damage was caused in the wings above the engine nacelles. The aircraft was then towed to a children play ground in Managua, where David Tallichet found and purchased it in 1980. David then had it towed to the docks loaded it onto a barge and moved it to the airport at Chino CA. In 1993 David arranged with Air Heritage an agreement to move the A-20 to their Beaver Falls facility for restoration, which required disassembly for trucking. At this time the damage in the wings had been repaired, the inside of the fuselage has been striped of all components, paint and has been repainted. The amount of time that the aircraft sat in the park caused major corrosion to almost all of the airplanes systems components, requiring replacement of all systems. After trying to find replacement wing panels, with no luck it was decided to remove the spars from the wing so that they maybe used as patterns for replacements. The inner wing panels have been refitted to the fuselage and the landing gear cleaned, repainted and reinstalled. This restoration will take a number of years more to complete.




*2006* David Tallichet passed away in October of this year. In summer of 2007 his estate removed from the hangar the A20, P39, and the Stinson Relient. Hangar Agreement with David Tallichet reverted to Air Heritage’s soul ownership.
I hope she flies again as that was the intent in the contract with David. If the new owners get her finished then 2 will be flyable!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (Oct 29, 2018)

Builder 2010 said:


> The Havoc is one of my favorite twin engine WW2 aircraft. Thanks for posting. Notice that museum planes don't show too much weathering...



She use to look like this:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (Oct 29, 2018)

It wasn't a whole lot bigger than the P-47 I was helping rebuild there that's now in Indiana flying.[/QUOTE]

*I don't know Max, the A-20 looks like it has a definite edge to me.*






*Sorry guys, I absolutely could not contain the emotional feelings.*...
, Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

